# 2007 Airport of the Year Awards



## MrFSS (Aug 10, 2007)

International travelers have voted Hong Kong the world's best airport in the World Airport Awards ... the final results being the most closely contested in the history of this global passenger survey

2007 Airport of the Year Awards

Check the Regional Results for a couple in the US who made that list.


----------



## AmtrakCrescent20 (Aug 10, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> International travelers have voted Hong Kong the world's best airport in the World Airport Awards ... the final results being the most closely contested in the history of this global passenger survey
> 
> 2007 Airport of the Year Awards
> 
> Check the Regional Results for a couple in the US who made that list.


I'm amazed that Atlanta made 3rd place in North America! Atlanta may have abundant duty free shopping or gourmet restaurants, but almost every trip through ATL is a nightmare--congestion is a huge problem, leading to chronic delays, and the security/check-in lines are horrible.


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm glad to see Denver on that list. While the rough layout of the airport is similar to ATL, it's a million times better to travel through IMHO. Can't wait to get back there next month!


----------

